# Ahhhhhh, this is driving me nuts!



## elizpage (Feb 14, 2015)

My website, Elizabeth Page is experiencing an issue.

I can't get rid of the white space at the bottom of some of the pages for some strange reason. I'd also like to get rid of the links to the sidebars that say, "photo", "video" etc. I'd just like to have them go directly to the menu and not have an option to click at all.

Let me know what you think of how it is right now... imo it looks pretty heinous because some of the images are cropped too and bleh.... OCD man. It's definitely a work in progress.


----------



## Nettles (Feb 14, 2015)

It can be tough ironing out these things. On the whole though, the basic design is clean and presentable. You'll have to dig deeper into the software design issues, or template settings where your site is hosted. I'm pretty sure the white space will show up in the text code and could be removed there.

Are the images links? Nothing seems to happen when I click on them other than file names appearing on them. 

Keep plugging away and you'll get there! Some website editing can drive us over the edge, but there are solutions buried somewhere. Good luck.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 14, 2015)

the height of the site 2966px and 2461px is hard coded.

you have a lot of divs that dont even start until 2966px.

Putting style tags inside the divs is _really_ bad practice--use css.



how are you building this?

It looks like it's trying to be fluid/reactive where you scroll more will show up [like scrolling through flickr], but that area is still visible right now.


----------



## elizpage (Feb 20, 2015)

Ya'll I'm an idiot.. I just fixed it easily.


----------



## Forkie (Feb 20, 2015)

Some great stuff in there, by the way.


----------

